# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  RJ45 για Ethernet FTP AWG 24

## biomecanoid

Γεια σας


Ήθελα να βάλω ένα Access Point με PΟΕ και με ένα παλιό καλώδιο CΑΤ5e που είχα το PΟΕ δεν δούλευε καλά και το power led του ΑP να είναι Dimmed.

Έτσι αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα καλο καινούργιο καλώδιο έτσι πήρα ένα Ethernet FTP AWG 24 SOLID όμως τα RJ45 που μου έδωσαν δεν μπαίνουν καθώς τα καλωδιάκια είναι τεραστια για τα αυλάκια του RJ45. 
Προφανώς μου έδωσαν λάθος awg plugs αλλα το θέμα είναι πως δεν βρίσκω πουθενά.

Ξέρεις κανεις που μπορώ να βρω RJ45 για AWG24 SOLID ? έχω ψάξει όλη την καλλιθέα και τον Καυκά στα Βριλήσσια.
Θα προτιμούσα ένα μαγαζί Καλλιθέα η Βριλήσσια άμα ξέρετε, αλλα τώρα στην ανάγκη παω και αλλου.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tsatasos

Αν είναι μονόκλωνο το καλώδιο το πιο σωστό είναι να βάλεις Keystones στα 2 άκρα και μετά έτοιμα μικρά patchcables.

----------


## biomecanoid

Το καλώδιο είναι solid δηλαδή μονόκλωνο ωραία πες πως αυτή είναι η μοναδική μου λύση που βρίσκω keystones ??

----------


## biomecanoid

βεβαια θα προτιμούσα ένα μονοκόμματο καλώδιο οι πολλές ένωσεις δεν μου αρέσουν

----------


## tsatasos

Κάποια καταστήματα με ηλεκτρολογικά έχουν.
Αν έρχεσαι προς Αργυρούπολη - Ελληνικό - Άνω Γλυφάδα σου δίνω εγώ.

Κανονικά το μονόκλωνο καλώδιο πρέπει να τερματίζεται σε πρίζες ή keystones και το πολύκλωνο σε κλιπσάκια.

Αυτό γιατί όταν το μονόκλωνο μπει σε κλιπσάκι, το μεταλλικό έλασμα που έχει το κλιπσάκι απλά το ξύνει από το πλάι και έτσι κάνει επαφή.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αν είσαι σε περιβάλλον με υγρασία κτλ με τον καιρό μπορεί να μην κάνει τόσο καλή επαφή.
Ενώ το keystone έχει 2 μεταλλικά ελάσματα που πιάνουν το καλώδιο και από τις 2 μεριές.

Οι ενώσεις δεν σε πειράζουν, ίσα ίσα που η κύρια γραμμή σου (που είναι και τα πολλά μέτρα) θα είναι πάντα σταθερή με keystones και δεν θα πάθει ποτέ τίποτα.
Αν θες να κάνεις αλλαγή αλλάζεις μόνο τα patchcables.

----------


## biomecanoid

Σε ξένα site έχουν tool-less RJ45 όπως τα λένε για solid ethernet awg 24 που ανοίγει από πίσω σαν τα keystones και έχει ελάσματα αλλα δεν είναι θηλυκό είναι αρσενικό σαν το κανονικό RJ45. Σε λίγο θα το ξανά βρω και θα στειλω photo

----------


## biomecanoid

http://www.vpi.us/pdf/tooless-rj45-plugs.pdf

CAT5e Tooless RJ45 Plug with Strain-Relief Boot

----------


## mikemtb

εγω ειμαι της παλιας σχολης... αφουν δεν εβρισκα φισακια για αυτο το καλωδιο, και οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε πριν ο tsatasos οτι το μονοκλωνο δεν μπαινει κανονικα σε φισακι.
θα εβρισκα καπου στην αποθηκη μου ενα καλο patch cord θα το εκοβα στην μεση και θα το ματιζα και στις 2 ακρες με κολλητηρι και θερμοσυστελομενα...
απειρες φορες το εχω κανει. ειναι μπελαλιδικος τροπος αλλα αντεχει στο χρονο.
that's the way i do it...

----------


## biomecanoid

Aπλός ήθελα να το κάνω by the book με μονο ένα βύσμα. ίδωμεν τι θα κάνω

Ευχάριστω για τις απάντησεις μάλλον θα κοιτάξω για keystones

----------


## biomecanoid

http://hermanproav.com/user_area/pro...J688TGWH_1.jpg

Panduit Mini-com CJ688TGAW 

Mini-com TX6 Plus Jack Module

Βρήκα μερικά τέτοια βύσματα πως είναι η σωστή συνδεσμολογία ?

Eγώ ακολούθησα τα χρώματα που έχει πάνω έβαλα τα καλώδια χωρις να τα γυμνώσω και περίμενα πως θα κόψουν το πλαστικά τα λαμάκια που μπαίνουν μέσα στο καλώδιο αλλα τελικά δεν το δάγκωσαν με τόση δύναμη ώστε να το σκίσουν όταν τα έβγαλα πάλι έξω ειδα στο καλώδιο μονο γρατσουνιές.

Μάλλον κάτι κάνω λάθος

----------


## biomecanoid

ίσως φταίει που δεν έχω το crimp tool που είναι σαν μανταλάκι και το πιεζω με τανάλια 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5wwyrp2mSM

----------


## mikemtb

μια χαρα ειναι η ταναλια, απαξ και κουμπωσει θαπρεπε να εισαι οκ.
στειλε λινκ η φωτο το καλωδιο και το πριζακι που χρησιμοποιησες να σου πω αν ειναι κατι λαθος.

----------


## NetTraptor

> θα το ματιζα και στις 2 ακρες με κολλητηρι και θερμοσυστελομενα...


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να έχεις σωστό Gbit σε αυτό το καλώδιο καλό είναι να μην χαλάς την πλέξη έως και <1 εκατοστό πριν το keystone/patch panel.
Η πλέξη είναι έτσι για το crosstalk ενώ τελικά σε cat6 θα χαλάς και τον σταυρό διαχωρισμού ζευγών. Αν είναι sftp, πάει χάλασε τελείως το γλυκό. Τέτοιες πατέντες απλά δεν πιστοποιούν την σωστή λειτουργία. Από την άλλη ναι παίζουν.... όπως παίζουν

Βιο πρέπει να έχω τέτοιο tool στο γραφείο να σου δανείσω αν είσαι κοντά. Aν και στον καφκα φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ευτελές το κόστος να πάρεις ένα. Από την άλλη και με έναν κάβουρα ή με κάτι που μπορεί να πιάσει το keystone από τις δυο άκρες μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά άνετα. Πρόσεχε τα ζεύγη και θα είσαι οκ. Διάλεξε την συνδεσμολογία B μιας και είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη. Αν και δεν παίζει και πολύ ρόλο πια.

----------


## hipro5

Ανά ζεύγος τα καλώδια έχουν μεταξύ τους σύνθετη ωμική αντίσταση 100Ω. 
Αν τα "ξεμονέψεις", χάνεις τη σύνθετη αντίσταση του καλωδίου (σηκώνει και στάσιμα) και υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να μη σου "κλειδώνει" μετά στο 1Gbit.

----------


## biomecanoid

Tελικά κούμπωσε σωστά με κάβουρα απλός ήταν δύσκολο να βρω σωστά βύσματα και τώρα που βρήκα δεν βρήκα το crimp tool που είναι σαν μανταλάκι. 

Και στον Kαυκά που πήγα δεν καταλάβαιναν τι ήθελα ούτε τι είναι το AWG καταλάβαιναν ούτε τι είναι τα Keystones. Mου έλεγαν 2 βύσματα έχω για cat5e και cat6

Τώρα όλα ok έχω και ένα spare βύσμα για δείγμα για να το δείχνω και να λέει AUTOOOOO ΘΕΛΩ για να συνεννοούμαστε.


http://youtube.com/embed/s5wwyrp2mSM?html5=1 


Panduit Mini-com CJ688TGAW

Mini-com TX6 Plus Jack Module

----------


## hipro5

Έχουμε "εξ-αμερικανιστεί" όλοι μας (έχουμε γίνει Αμερικανάκια) και με τόσες "ξένες λέξεις" που λέμε, που να καταλάβει ο άλλος τι ζητάμε?
Π.Χ. αντί να του πεις "AWG", "Keystones", "crimp tool", κ.αλ., βρες τους Ελληνικούς όρους τους και περιέγραψέ τα(δόξα το Θεό έχουμε υπερπλούσιο λεξιλόγιο).  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να έχεις σωστό Gbit σε αυτό το καλώδιο καλό είναι να μην χαλάς την πλέξη έως και <1 εκατοστό πριν το keystone/patch panel.
> Η πλέξη είναι έτσι για το crosstalk ενώ τελικά σε cat6 θα χαλάς και τον σταυρό διαχωρισμού ζευγών. Αν είναι sftp, πάει χάλασε τελείως το γλυκό. Τέτοιες πατέντες απλά δεν πιστοποιούν την σωστή λειτουργία. Από την άλλη ναι παίζουν.... όπως παίζουν
> .


ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση, σε 100mbit θα το εκανα...

----------


## biomecanoid

> Έχουμε "εξ-αμερικανιστεί" όλοι μας (έχουμε γίνει Αμερικανάκια) και με τόσες "ξένες λέξεις" που λέμε, που να καταλάβει ο άλλος τι ζητάμε?
> Π.Χ. αντί να του πεις "AWG", "Keystones", "crimp tool", κ.αλ., βρες τους Ελληνικούς όρους τους και περιέγραψέ τα(δόξα το Θεό έχουμε υπερπλούσιο λεξιλόγιο).


Αμα μπορείς πες μου πως τα λένε ελληνικά για να συνεννοούμαστε.

Εγώ δεν έχω "εξ-αμερικανιστεί" η πολυ Αγγλία φταίει αλλα αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα

Eξάλλου δεν φταίνε οι ξένες ορολογίες αφού πήγα παρέα με το καλώδιo και το πήραν και έψαχναν για βύσματα αλλα δεν ...

----------


## nikolas_350

Τελικά δοκίμασες με το νέο καλώδιο εάν ξεπέρασες το πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας;





Πως άραγε θα μπορούσε να το περιγράψει κάποιο πιο λακωνικά;
Θυληκό ακροδέκτη τερματισμού συρμάτωσης δικτυού Η/Υ για προσάρτηση σε κυτίο επίτοιχη θέση εργασίας ή επί πίνακα κατανεμητών και διαχείριση καλωδίων αναρτημένο σε ικρίωμα
 ::   ::

----------

